# AD_EXT connector (pin) on X-FI Sound Card



## RoboX (Mar 14, 2015)

Could you help me know the assignment of the  pins of AD_EXT connector present on the Sound Card X-Fi Platinum and the related Drive I / O?


----------



## SaltyFish (Mar 14, 2015)

http://pinouts.ru/Multimedia/sb_audigy2_ad_ext_pinout.shtml


----------



## RoboX (Mar 14, 2015)

thanks...can you say me wath pins are for the headphone and mic?


----------



## SaltyFish (Mar 14, 2015)

Mic is pin #21.
Headphone seems to be pin #31.

Most of the AD_EXT pinout info comes from http://www.hardwareheaven.com/community/threads/creative-audigy-2-ad_ext-pin-assignment.51279/
It's a very old thread with a lot of information. My guess that the headphone input is pin #31 is based from an image on page 5 of that thread.


----------



## RoboX (Mar 16, 2015)

Only one pin for headphone? (normally is 2 pin, left and right channel)


----------



## SaltyFish (Mar 17, 2015)

It's possible the pin carries two. Look at the auxiliary input with the RCA connecters (red and white). Both are routed through only one pin. My guess is that the headphone is a similar case. It may carry a SPDIF signal, which can hold two uncompressed audio channels. There's probably a separate DAC on the drive bay similar to the console that came with the X-Fi Elite Pro. The only thing that puzzles me is that there are four SPDIF outputs and only one input... which does not match up with the drive bay configuration. I can assume the coaxial and optical SPDIF inputs share the same pin. Even if the two SPDIF outputs do not share a pin, that leaves one SPDIF output pin unaccounted for. The pinout is very vague with its description, but the forum link from my last post had people replying that headphones worked. You should probably read that thread carefully.

If you don't mind me asking, what exactly are you trying to do? Are you trying to connect the sound card to the headphone and microphone ports on your computer case?


----------



## Sigifredo Cruz Rojas (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi I think RoboX is trying the same I try, connect a normal HD front  Audio header from any sound card to the Creative drive, but as far as I see it is not possible because one is digital and the other is analog...


----------

